# Dou's Various Tanks (ADA 60P, Do!Aqua MiniM+Cube, 90x30x36, etc.)



## Doubu (24 Jul 2016)

Hi everyone,

This is my tank journal for my 2 most favourite tanks.

My 60P has been a lot of fun and it went through a ton of changes. It was a huge learning experience and I learned sooooo much. I'm constantly thinking about how to make it better so if you guys have any feedback, please feel free to let me know! Right now I'm trying to figure out how to improve the right side - Im still looking for a very low brown/red-ish plant. Not sure if that exists. If you have a suggestion please let me know as well!

GIF Progress over 8/9 Months:






Latest Photo - Updated 2016/09/11: This tank has been taken down has been rescaped! Pictures to come soon...





*Hardware & Layout:*
ADA 60P
Eheim 250 Classic (2213)
Do!Aqua Lily Pipes
Wooden Air Diffuser
Marina 150W Heater
Milwaukee Regulator+Solenoid
Spiderwood
ADA Amazonia Normal
ADA Colorado Sand
River Pebbles
Yamaya & Koke Rocks
Chihiros Doctor LED Light

*Fish/Fauna:*
18x Threadfin Rainbows
~ 5 Pygmy Cories
~ 3 Otocats
~ ? Wild Type Neocaridina
~ 3x Amano Shrimp
~ 1x Nerite Snail
~ ? Ramshorn Snails
~ ? Malaysian Trumpet Snails
~ ? Random Small Snails

Previous
~ 15 Green Neons
6x Gertude Rainbows
6x Sparrow Rasbora
3x Kubotai Rasbora

*Flora:*
Trident Java Fern
Monte Carlo
Anubias Petites
Anubias Nana
Christmas Moss
Flame Moss
Java Moss
Lilaeopsis
Myriophyllum Tuberculatum

Previous:
Eichornia Diversifolia
Murdannia Keisak
Rotala Glandulosa
Fontinalus Antipyretica
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Rotala Bonsai
Needle Java Fern
Salvinia
Misc. Buces
Eleocharis Montevidensis (Hair Grass)
Eleocharis Parvula (DHG)


I recently revamped my MiniM to a low-tech shrimp only tank. My inspiration was from the forests of China/Taiwan where wild crystal black shrimp inhabit. Currently waiting for my wild crystal black shrimp to arrive =). Below is a picture of it freshly planted, things have moved since then (and lots of food... algae... is waiting to be cleaned up) and will take an updated photo soon!





*Hardware & Layout:*
Do!Aqua MiniM
AquaClear 20
Wooden Air Stone
ADA Solar MiniM Light
Sada Akadama Stone
ADA Amazonia Powder

*Fish/Fauna:*
Soon - 10x Wild Crystal Black Shrimp

*Flora:*
Bolbitis
Bucephalandra Freya
Bucephalandra Red Cerberus
Anubias Petites
Tiny bit of Glossostigma

*Other:*
Indian Almond Leave Foliage
Dried Bamboo Leaves


----------



## tim (24 Jul 2016)

Lovely tanks, http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Hygrophila'Araguaia'(051BTC)/4758 stays nice and low can turn reddish under good light, look forward to following your journals.


----------



## Doubu (24 Jul 2016)

Ahhh thanks! I'm going to see if I can find it at the LFS. If I can, I'll probably try it and plant it on the right side near the rocks. I saw that before but I always just assumed that because it's a hygro it's going to grow tall and stemmy. Taking another look, it might just be exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Jul 2016)

hey
wicked layout you have the joy of having a 60p let you be creative and its small enough to rescape if you like but not too expensive. i too learnt alot and try to expand my skill with a bigger tank. ada 120p

ps how did make the picture changes? i like that it can be shown from set to finish

keep uo the good work

cheers
ryan


----------



## Doubu (24 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> hey
> wicked layout you have the joy of having a 60p let you be creative and its small enough to rescape if you like but not too expensive. i too learnt alot and try to expand my skill with a bigger tank. ada 120p
> 
> ps how did make the picture changes? i like that it can be shown from set to finish
> ...



I use Photoshop - if you send me the pictures you want to compile I can do it for you =). I'm sure there are services online ".gif creators" or whatnot but I haven't tried those.


----------



## Doubu (28 Jul 2016)

Just received the wild CBS today =). Added 10 of them into my tank but it seems like they are too busy cleaning to show themselves (they really like being near the prefilter and in the bolbitis). You can however, spot 1 if you look closely... This is exactly what I was looking for though and I'm super happy with them.


----------



## Lindy (29 Jul 2016)

Fantastic! This is the first time I've seen someone else using Sado akadama rock.I have some and think it is beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (29 Jul 2016)

Lindy said:


> Fantastic! This is the first time I've seen someone else using Sado akadama rock.I have some and think it is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks! It was actually quite hard to find as it's discontinued now and especially since there isn't much in Vancouver. Fortunately was able to get my hands on some and I am definitely in love with it =). If I was in the UK I would've swooped into TGM's store and picked up as much as my wallet would allow.


----------



## Lindy (29 Jul 2016)

I'm no where near TGM so I had postage to consider. I only bought 1kg but it is stunning


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (29 Jul 2016)

Very nice stones indeed. Interesting to see all these changes as short timelapse like. Good idea.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jul 2016)

Very nice...


----------



## Doubu (2 Aug 2016)

Update on the 60P - I just didn't quite like the look of a brown/red plant in this tank... so I ended up removing the M. Tuberculatum. I think it was clashing with the sand, it wasn't working and I just shouldn't be adding red plants for the sake of adding red plants. After removing it, I wanted to add more levels to the scape - so I added bolbitis to the right (I'm in love with the plant and there was a sale at the LFS haha) + added Crypt Parva to the bottom right to fill it out a bit more. I think I'm finally satisfied with what's in there & going to keep things as is for now + let things grow in a bit more. I will be taking it down in September so hopefully things fill in in time.





And another photo of the wild CBS. Finally got my GF to show me how to switch camera lens and after many tries I got a clear photo... My hands are not steady at all haha.


----------



## JackMartins (2 Aug 2016)

Wow, what a nice evolution. 
Congratulations!

Let me ask your opinion regarding the canister. 
I'm planning a tank really similar in size of the ADA 60P, but i was planning to buy an Eheim 250 Classic (2213). Isn't enough? 
I see that you have the Eheim Classic 350 (2215). Isn't to strong flow?

Thanks,
Jack.


----------



## Doubu (2 Aug 2016)

JackMartins said:


> Wow, what a nice evolution.
> Congratulations!
> 
> Let me ask your opinion regarding the canister.
> ...



Thanks! Actually I did not write that properly - I am actually using the Eheim 250 Classic (2213). I am going to update the original post. At first it was way too strong, but now its just right... it might even be a little weak to be honest (or perhaps its my lily pipe's issue). I haven't cleaned it in a while so that might also be a contributing factor (actually I am dreading this haha).


----------



## JackMartins (3 Aug 2016)

@Doubu great! I will keep the plan on the 2213 then! Haha


----------



## CooKieS (3 Aug 2016)

Very Nice tank! Love it.


----------



## Doubu (10 Aug 2016)

Photo Updates:

60P
- Moved some of my bolbitis around, it's finally recovering!
- Rearranged some pieces of wood to add a more "root"-y feeling, looking for more...
- Tied some mini pellia to pebbles to see if I can grow some small bushes in the sand





Mini-M
- Non CO2 tank + all slow growing plants so there isn't too much growth
- What little glossostigma I planted pretty much all died off =[
- Found a berried wild crystal black shrimp!





Bonus Picture of my 45P
- It will be taken down... soon... just not happy with Koke stones.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (10 Aug 2016)

Beautiful tanks, great pictures! Please, more


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Aug 2016)

Superb


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Aug 2016)

Fantastic scapes. 60p is my favourite, great sense of depth and it looks very natural.


----------



## Doubu (10 Aug 2016)

Thanks everyone =D. I feel like every time I redo things it gets better so I'm excited to tear down and start over when the time comes. I forgot who said it, but the secrets to life are really found in the cliches (practice makes perfect)!

Also, I'm in the process of getting/ordering a custom 90x36x30 tank (basically an ADA 60P + 30cm longer) - about 25G or 97L! I'm very excited haha. Depending on the amount of mitered joints (the bevels) I want, the costs significantly rises. I think I may end up going with the cheapest option without the joints as people are just going to judge what's on the inside anyway...


----------



## AnhBui (10 Aug 2016)

Doubu said:


> ,



IMO Rotala or Vallisneria nana would create a better harmony by softening the hardness look of rocks. Fern will show its most beauty if you combine with wood

In addition buce with such big leaves cannot show the senses of depth


----------



## Doubu (10 Aug 2016)

AnhBui said:


> IMO Rotala or Vallisneria nana would create a better harmony by softening the hardness look of rocks. Fern will show its most beauty if you combine with wood
> 
> In addition buce with such big leaves cannot show the senses of depth



Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, I don't quite look of the vallisneria nana =(. Rotala as in rotala rotundifolia right? I actually really like that plant but it grows too tall (and requires too much maintenance for my expectations) - even in my low tech tank. I don't want to be always going in and trimming things for this tank. And point noted about the buce (and lack of perspective) - I might just add smaller variations instead of removing it because I liked the feeling it gives off (like big leaves in the forest). I am hesitant to add other plants that require more care because I want my CBS to be happy/reproduce - and noticed that the more complex things there* were the more problematic my issues became. Do you have any suggestions on low-tech plants you think would fit well given the limitations I set on myself?

This tank was inspired by this video of Chris Lukhaup looking for wild CBS in the forests of HongKong. In the video you see a lot of large pieces of rocks (worn down by weather...) and its not too planted. So I can see what you mean by the rocks I chose being too harsh. There were some stem plants but I can't find any thin stem plants that I like - I really wanted to use purple bamboo but it's nearly impossible to find here in Canada... I might try to add some moss flowing from the top of one of the rocks but everything I do has to be low maintenance and easy on the CBS. The goal was a biotope-ish aquascape that's low maintenance.


----------



## AnhBui (11 Aug 2016)

Doubu said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, I don't quite look of the vallisneria nana =(. Rotala as in rotala rotundifolia right? I actually really like that plant but it grows too tall (and requires too much maintenance for my expectations) - even in my low tech tank. I don't want to be always going in and trimming things for this tank. And point noted about the buce (and lack of perspective) - I might just add smaller variations instead of removing it because I liked the feeling it gives off (like big leaves in the forest). I am hesitant to add other plants that require more care because I want my CBS to be happy/reproduce - and noticed that the more complex things there* were the more problematic my issues became. Do you have any suggestions on low-tech plants you think would fit well given the limitations I set on myself?
> 
> This tank was inspired by this video of Chris Lukhaup looking for wild CBS in the forests of HongKong. In the video you see a lot of large pieces of rocks (worn down by weather...) and its not too planted. So I can see what you mean by the rocks I chose being too harsh. There were some stem plants but I can't find any thin stem plants that I like - I really wanted to use purple bamboo but it's nearly impossible to find here in Canada... I might try to add some moss flowing from the top of one of the rocks but everything I do has to be low maintenance and easy on the CBS. The goal was a biotope-ish aquascape that's low maintenance.




I got a low tech tank too and in there are only moss, buce wavy leaves and anubias nana petite. I am not sure you can find this plant in Canada



.

I have the plant in two high tech tanks and I can tell it requires less care than others. It is also very slow grower. 

And maybe if you can find Crypt. wendtii there. It is a perfect choice for middle left area of your nano tank IMO


----------



## AnhBui (11 Aug 2016)

Btw this tank looks much much better if bottom right corner substrates were covered by sand. It would create a continuous look


----------



## Doubu (11 Aug 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Btw this tank looks much much better if bottom right corner substrates were covered by sand. It would create a continuous look


Thanks again for the feedback, I somewhat agree and I think next time I probably wouldn't do the same if I had the option to (show the transition between sand and aqausoil). If I removed the aqua soil there it might not give the same feeling (I'm not sure if there is a good way to build up slopes with sand and ensure that they don't level back out). There may be a way I can adjust it but that would mean literally taking apart the pieces which I'm not sure I want to go through haha... But maybe I will... Edit// Actually, I think I'll try it this weekend and see if it works... wish me luck haha.

Regarding the other plant that you took a photo of, I have not seen that here! I am starting to see some dennerle stuff available so hopefully we will have a larger selection soon.


----------



## AnhBui (11 Aug 2016)

Doubu said:


> Thanks again for the feedback, I somewhat agree and I think next time I probably wouldn't do the same if I had the option to (show the transition between sand and aqausoil). If I removed the aqua soil there it might not give the same feeling (I'm not sure if there is a good way to build up slopes with sand and ensure that they don't level back out). There may be a way I can adjust it but that would mean literally taking apart the pieces which I'm not sure I want to go through haha... But maybe I will... Edit// Actually, I think I'll try it this weekend and see if it works... wish me luck haha.
> 
> Regarding the other plant that you took a photo of, I have not seen that here! I am starting to see some dennerle stuff available so hopefully we will have a larger selection soon.



You can find more info here about the plant

https://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/

If interested you can visit link below for more information about plant and publish

http://www.bioone.org/doi/10.3372/wi.45.45203

To build a slope either you can use substrate support from TGM or smash rocks into small and thin pieces and put them into places where sand or substrate might collapse (I did it in some area of my recent re-scape)


----------



## Doubu (12 Aug 2016)

AnhBui said:


> You can find more info here about the plant
> 
> https://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the additional information. I actually ended up spending about 4 hours today redoing the right side... I couldn't create the same height and some things moved around... but I think it turned out quite well. I'll update with a photo tomorrow after the water clears up =)


----------



## Doubu (16 Aug 2016)

Alright... Finally got a chance to clean up the room and take a photo. Went through a trim and a bit of a rearrangement - it looks a bit more polished now... but I kinda liked how busy it looked before. I also couldn't get the same height as it used to be. It was very difficult because this was really my first tank and I kept going with what I think looked "nice"... Looking "nice" is what I think I achieved but it doesn't look super natural. I also didn't set-up the sand/substrate very well which gave me a huge headache. Oh well, I guess I just need to wait for things to grow in again (about a month left until AGA contest deadline) - praying that it grows in well as I plan to move on from what I've learned and start on the next aquascape.


----------



## AnhBui (16 Aug 2016)

It just needs time to grow back. Wonder what's inside the shady area under anubias. Overall you have done a very good job.

Maybe few more moss attached on wood  at the right hand side, middle?


----------



## Doubu (24 Aug 2016)

Underneath the shady area is just empty space... nothing special haha. There are some smaller stones but it gets lost under the shade. I think at this point I'm going to leave the tank alone and take an updated photo soon, and then take it down. I've learned a lot from the 60P and will be taking those lessons onwards for my 90cm tank! Most likely it will be an iwagumi one - something very classic and that will focus on a nice carpet, stone placement and an "aged" feeling. Still trying to think of what I want to create for the 60p next.....

And an update on the MiniM. Not much growth - as expected but my wild CBS are quite active now. I also see one berried one =)!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 Aug 2016)

Incredible stones!


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Aug 2016)

thought i'd commented on these already...these are phenomenal tanks, I'm a fan of the moss on the wood, I know you mentioned a few different types, is it flame moss primarily making up the bulk? 

I already took inspiration for one of my nano's i'm working on, doesn't hold a candle to yours though lol!


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Aug 2016)

Fantastic.


----------



## Doubu (24 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Incredible stones!



I agree.. I am really lucky that I was able to source what I have. It is seriously hard to get things here in Canada on top of everything being over priced.... On top of rent/home prices. Tear downs in my neighbourhood are going for 1 million dollars+



Aqua360 said:


> thought i'd commented on these already...these are phenomenal tanks, I'm a fan of the moss on the wood, I know you mentioned a few different types, is it flame moss primarily making up the bulk?
> 
> I already took inspiration for one of my nano's i'm working on, doesn't hold a candle to yours though lol!



It is mainly java and flame moss. And thank you for your kind words =D - looks like I need to work harder... *puts more pressure on myself*


----------



## Doubu (10 Sep 2016)

Just a quick photo.... I've been super busy but I'm about to take down the 60P and rescape it. I also recently got 2 more tanks, a 30cm do!aqua cube and my custom 90cm. More photos will come.. eventually..


----------



## alto (10 Sep 2016)

Doubu said:


> got 2 more tanks, a 30cm do!aqua cube and my custom 90cm. More photos will come


----------



## imak (10 Sep 2016)

Stunning tanks,  really like them both.  
Didn't know bamboo leaves could be used.


----------



## Doubu (11 Sep 2016)

imak said:


> Stunning tanks,  really like them both.
> Didn't know bamboo leaves could be used.



I didn't exactly know either haha - I just tried it. Final picture of my 60p - tank is going down/being moved soon... I think I need some help so it may wait until tomorrow morning. I learned so much through this tank... and I can't wait to start on my other tanks. The 60p will be adjusted to a more foresty one for my 5 chocolate gouramis. Having some dilemma about where to store them when the amazonia spike gets taken care of by the filter. Anyone think that 5 choco gouramis will be okay in a ADA 45p (10g) for a week or two?


----------



## CooKieS (11 Sep 2016)

beautiful tank!!!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2016)

Aaaammmmaaazzzing tank. Can you take pictures from left side and or from the top please?


----------



## Doubu (11 Sep 2016)

CooKieS said:


> beautiful tank!!!





Alexander Belchenko said:


> Aaaammmmaaazzzing tank. Can you take pictures from left side and or from the top please?



Thanks! Ah... in hindsight I probably should've taken more angles but I actually took apart the aquascape already (sorry!) =[... I was anxious to move it over to the other side of the den (so I could start setting up the hardscape for my 90cm tank) and then I tried to lift it (with 80% of the water gone) but it seemed too dangerous so I left it where it was for now in a state of disarray... It's also about 1:30AM here and I didn't want to make any stupid mistakes because I'm tired =/


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2016)

No problem, will wait for next scape.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Sep 2016)

Can I ask what was your ferts regime for this tank?also frequence of Water change and lightning period? 

Thanks!


----------



## Doubu (12 Sep 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Can I ask what was your ferts regime for this tank?also frequence of Water change and lightning period?
> 
> Thanks!



I used Seachem Potassium and Aquavitro N/P liquid ferts. My ratio of NPK is 1:1:4.5 (mL) per week. I also added in seachem equilibrium every other week to get my hardness back up a bit. My water change was about 35% once a week and light period was 5.5 hours with the middle setting on the Chihiros A-Series light (nearing the end I upped it to 6, but as a result I lost some of my balance and got that algae that looks like fine 1-2mm hair growing on my glass, and never figured out what my imbalance was lol... if someone knows, please feel free to chime in!).

And the tank is re-scaped! I just finished after about 10 hours... I'm still a bit slow but I feel like I created the perfect environment for chocolate gouramis! I picked up 8 more today at the LFS and they're just waiting in the 45p now. Hopefully the ammonia spike from the fresh amazonia wont be too long (I didn't use THAT much). Pictures to follow when everything has settled in a bit... I am super exhausted


----------



## CooKieS (12 Sep 2016)

Me too! Thanks for the answer!


----------



## CooKieS (12 Sep 2016)

Me too! Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Manisha (12 Sep 2016)

Lovely updates as always ☺


----------



## Doubu (14 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> Lovely updates as always ☺


Thanks Manisha =)

And here it is the updated photo/rescape! I re-used as much as I could and added in Sirion Buce that I've been hoarding due to a sale but haven't found a good use for. I find Buce really difficult to integrate into tanks especially since they are so colourful, it almost feels like most of them belong in a single buce-species only tank with stones that will help the shine. Anyway, half of it died and the other half I put into the tank... Sirion is pretty much a brighter pale green if that makes any sense - which works for me. I'm crossing my fingers that they flourish - they don't have to grow but just praying they don't die. The tank got rid of the ammonia spike way faster than expected! 0.25 reading the next day, WC, 0 ammonia today and a WC, and in the choco gouramis went =D. Unfortunately my holding tank for them had a hob filter which did not allow me to cover all of the openings, and one female jumped before she could join her new home (so sad =(...) I think I spooked it when I turned on the lights and I had to jump on a work call so I didn't inspect (like I normally would have). I actually got a new Finnex 24/7+ light fixture, but can't use it because the piece of wood is hitting it when I put it on the tank... will have to fabricate something.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (14 Sep 2016)

Great use of wood, foreground is a little bit too much of everything though. I think in couple of months it would look more natural after plants will start to grow and cover some hardscape.


----------



## Doubu (14 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Great use of wood, foreground is a little bit too much of everything though. I think in couple of months it would look more natural after plants will start to grow and cover some hardscape.



Thanks for the feedback... I actually wanted it to be messy to emulate what you would find when you walk into the forest. I used smaller/medium pebbles but I don't like their colour... I will probably try to top that off with something, maybe a bit of sand. The only issue with sand is that it gets mixed with everything so in the end I can't really give it away or re-use it nicely =[. Not sure I like the idea of just throwing out substrate and I haven't found a good strainer. And I agree, it needs some maturing to do (so that it looks more natural and fills in, especially the bolbitis). I'm sure I'm going to start changing things soon enough like I always do haha. I am missing 1-2 plants - was thinking of marsilea hisuta but I heard it grows like a weed with CO2 so I'm not sure if I want to try it (on the bottom right side).


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Sep 2016)

That's a wonderfully chaotic scape...but in a really good natural way, like it a lot


----------



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

amazing scape, I would never get bored staring at that! Any other critters joining the chocos?


----------



## Doubu (14 Sep 2016)

SeanOB said:


> amazing scape, I would never get bored staring at that! Any other critters joining the chocos?


I might add red cherry shrimp but I'm not sure if I want the pops of red all over... I have a lot in my other tank I just removed plants from to use on the 90cm tank. Or maybe it will be okay. Either that or amano shrimp. I also have 5 pygmy cories leftover so I'll be putting those in once I set up the other tanks as well. Maybe 2-3 otocats too (cleaning crew basically haha). Is there something you think would go really well? Im looking for mute fish that blend in with the background that can coexist peacefully with choco gouramis... Otherwise I'll probably just leave it as is for now.


----------



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

Sounds like a plan, maintenance crew should make life easier anyway! I have no experience with chocolate gouramis so not likely the best person do advise, but a little school of ditherers to flow around the tank might be nice, like a simple school of harlequins or dwarf rasbora (unless you really don't want any red). 

But the best part is there is no rush as you have your main display species in already, so you may not ever want to add anything else to the upper level


----------



## Manisha (15 Sep 2016)

I really like your thoughts wrt having a more mute complementary fish species in the tank ☺For my set ups I've considered the indian glass fish & glass catfish for similar reasons. Another small species I would like to maintain in a setup would be Norman's Lampeye or a pencil fish school. Although I think as Sean suggested micro rasboras would be great & would love the upper level cover you've got in the tank ☺


----------



## alto (15 Sep 2016)

I like the rescape alot 

(& you even got a choco in the picture   )

I'm not sure the _S vaillanti_ care that much for "dithers" - I moved _Microdevario nanus_ into the 90cm, waited for them to settle, then transferred the _S vaillanti_ from their Q tank (only fish) on Sunday, they are finally becoming more outgoing again late Tuesday (they had gotten so bold in the Q tank that I expected less introspection after the transfer   )

It may also be that they just aren't keen on the _M nanus_ - who are far more energetic than _M kubotai_  

I'd go with a more subdued shrimp in this tank - maybe "chocolate" sakura  or tiger shrimp or ...


----------



## Doubu (15 Sep 2016)

I actually added in my red cherry shrimp... I'm not sure how well it'll go but they are rili mixes (which kinda blend in).



Manisha said:


> I really like your thoughts wrt having a more mute complementary fish species in the tank ☺For my set ups I've considered the indian glass fish & glass catfish for similar reasons. Another small species I would like to maintain in a setup would be Norman's Lampeye or a pencil fish school. Although I think as Sean suggested micro rasboras would be great & would love the upper level cover you've got in the tank ☺



I have about 10 sparrow rasbora just sitting in another tank waiting for a home... I may add those in...


----------



## alto (15 Sep 2016)

Doubu said:


> rili mixes


this rather demands an update photo 

I'd give the sparrow rasboras a try - a main concern with choco's is finding a tankmate that doesn't consume 95% of the food in under 60 sec


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Sep 2016)

Hi Doubu, Congratulations on your wonderful scapes and photos


----------



## Doubu (19 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Doubu, Congratulations on your wonderful scapes and photos



Thank you! Here's just a fun photo of my progress up until the last photo before the rescape.


----------



## CooKieS (19 Sep 2016)

Loved this one!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Sep 2016)

Wow! Great timelime.


----------



## Doubu (20 Sep 2016)

Some photos of the new inhabitants. Missing some shrimp... but it will come... eventually haha.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Sep 2016)

Hi Doubu, Stunning photos


----------



## Doubu (29 Sep 2016)

Photo of another rescape I did for my living room tank (Brio35). I had initially tried to grow herbs and whatnot on the rightside but I failed... so I decided to turn it into a wabi kusa. The idea was to have a somewhat decent transition from water to land, but now that I look at it, the wabikusa side seems to be lacking a bit. I may need to add taller hair grass to fill it out more. The vertical dimensions of the tank don't really help either...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (29 Sep 2016)

Wow, look great.


----------



## CooKieS (29 Sep 2016)

I'm loving it!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Sep 2016)

Hi Doubu, I have never seen anything like this  And the best of both worlds with Scape and Emersed W-K growth too. Very cool looking.

You could use Scirpus cernuus  I know its a pond- marsh plant. I used it in my 60cm Shallow Wabi-Kusa great looking plant and grows to 20 30 cm


----------



## rebel (29 Sep 2016)

Just looked up Brio35. Very kool concept indeed!! Brio 250 looks even more interesting.....


----------



## alto (29 Sep 2016)

Stunning main stone in the Brio


----------



## alto (29 Sep 2016)

rebel said:


> Brio 250 looks even more interesting.....


may need to wait for Interzoo 2018 ... just saw them on the list there


----------



## Doubu (29 Sep 2016)

Thanks guys... I actually regretted buying this for quite some time (I could've bought another 60P setup for the same price with a real AquaSky light). In the beginning I had some serious algae issues and balancing problems - cause the plants on the right side would use up so much nutrients I had no idea what to dose. The ambient light from the living room during the summer time also added too much light - resulting in more algae. I had to play with the light timing a lot but I think I got the hang of it. I am determined to make it look good now.



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Doubu, I have never seen anything like this  And the best of both worlds with Scape and Emersed W-K growth too. Very cool looking.
> 
> You could use Scirpus cernuus  I know its a pond- marsh plant. I used it in my 60cm Shallow Wabi-Kusa great looking plant and grows to 20 30 cm



This looks awesome! Time to try and find it - thanks for the suggestion.



rebel said:


> Just looked up Brio35. Very kool concept indeed!! Brio 250 looks even more interesting.....



I think so too, but I'm not at that level yet. Aquaponics is not easy, I didn't have enough nutrients going - so when I used clay media (not soil) on the right side, the plants did not flourish. I think to have this tank going very well, you need a lot of nitrates (bio waste) from fish - that's why they use gold fish in their examples haha (I assume).


----------



## Doubu (30 Sep 2016)

Here's my Do!Aqua Cube beside the 90cm tank. Another low-tech no-CO2 test with minimal dosing. I have about 3 tanks (2x ADA 30W, 1x ADA 45P) left to do but still deciding if I want to use them for quarantine or for actual scaping. MTS in full display here x). Lots of Indian Almond Leaves in the back - planning to put low grade crystal red shrimps in here.


----------



## Doubu (30 Oct 2016)

Update on the MiniM - I'm very happy that over 15 babies have made it past adolescence (larger than 1.5cm)! I'm surprised at my success but after thinking about it more, I did do much more preparation this time around =). I also moved in buce from my 60P into this tank - it was all melting under acidic conditions =( Hopefully it bounces back in here and doesn't completely die.


----------



## Doubu (7 Nov 2016)

My custom stand (open concept, 8 x 4 ft) frame is complete! My handyman was schooling me on woodworking/carpentry and I've gained a new level of respect for cabinet makers and carpenters. Lots of smaller improvements left (adding supports, sanding, finishing, drilling holes where tubes are, etc.) but I will finally be able to work on all my nano tanks (about 6) comfortably soon. This is also why I haven't been active much on the forum and posting photos.


----------



## Manisha (7 Nov 2016)

Really neat and professional looking ☺


----------



## SeanOB (7 Nov 2016)

Now that's a serious aquarium stand. Great tanks too Doubu, I think its really difficult to use thicker bits of drift wood and rock in a nano tank effectively, but you have nailed it! 

 is that your workshop?!


----------



## Doubu (7 Nov 2016)

SeanOB said:


> Now that's a serious aquarium stand. Great tanks too Doubu, I think its really difficult to use thicker bits of drift wood and rock in a nano tank effectively, but you have nailed it!
> 
> is that your workshop?!



Thanks Sean =D. Nope, it's my handyman's workshop... and the last time I will be getting to use it haha. He is helping me as a favour but if I want to do anything else, I will have to go find a shop somewhere else and build whatever I want.


----------



## Doubu (20 Nov 2016)

And it's finally finished and in the den! It's become so much easier/convenient now - and I have a ton more space =)


----------



## Manisha (22 Nov 2016)

Seeing all your tanks in situ, you get an idea of the sense of scale you've created in them - amazing!


----------



## Doubu (3 Dec 2016)

Some photo updates below. I also re-did the 60P and adjusted the Brio35 a bit which I will post a photo of and talk a bit more about... when I actually take the photos lol. 

Female Choco Gourami Vallantis:






Male Choco Gourami Vallantis:





Low-grade Crystal Red





Wild CBS First Generation Male





Wild CBS First Generation Female (my only good photo... and had to crop lots and zoom in lol)


----------



## Digitalfiend (4 Dec 2016)

I joined this forum just to tell you how amazing your aquascapes are.   I just recently got into the hobby myself and have a Mini M and 60F as well as a 60P and 90P that have yet to be started - I absolutely love what you did with the 60P.  Out of curiosity, is the sand in the 60P ADA Colorado sand?  What is the colourful green plant in the back left with the small leaves?

Seriously, great job!  I'm still in the process of building a solid oak stand for my 60P but that L-shape stand you made is a great idea.  I might have to consider doing something like that as it'd let me consolidate all of my tanks.  It'd probably make my wife happier too not having tanks throughout the house. ...hmmm


----------



## Digitalfiend (4 Dec 2016)

I should have read the first post closer - Colorado sand and, I assume, Monte Carlo (looks quite tall for MC!)


----------



## Doubu (4 Dec 2016)

Digitalfiend said:


> I should have read the first post closer - Colorado sand and, I assume, Monte Carlo (looks quite tall for MC!)



Thank you! And yup - It's Colorado sand - and I love your tank choices =). I wish I could have a 90P as well but my condo rules are 30G max... The MC grows quite bushy so you can do a lot of fun things with it (fake slopes haha). An oak stand sounds absolutely beautiful! It's nice to have everything in one area but all the wires are kind of an issue (and messy). If you do create a larger stand to fit all the tanks - I recommend that you think about where all the wires you will have will eventually go (along with where the outlets are in your home). My planning wasn't great so I don't have as much space as I predicted... and way too many power bars lol =(


----------



## Digitalfiend (5 Dec 2016)

Doubu said:


> I wish I could have a 90P as well but my condo rules are 30G max...



I really like that custom 90cm tank of yours.  Whoever built it did a nice job as it looks pretty clean and the dimensions are sweet!  My first aquarium was a custom starfire tank that I never actually used due to starting a family; the dimensions are similar to the Mr. Aqua 20 long, just a bit taller and deeper.  It was made by a company in Orangeville and, unfortunately, the caulking isn't the cleanest job but at the time I didn't know any better and had never seen an ADA tank.  It's nice but sadly it is still sitting in my basement.  My wife is trying to get me to sell it but I've always wanted to do a low-tech/low-maintenance riparium, which it'd probably be perfect for.



Doubu said:


> An oak stand sounds absolutely beautiful! It's nice to have everything in one area but all the wires are kind of an issue (and messy). If you do create a larger stand to fit all the tanks - I recommend that you think about where all the wires you will have will eventually go (along with where the outlets are in your home). My planning wasn't great so I don't have as much space as I predicted... and way too many power bars lol =(



Woodworking is my other hobby as I'm a big fan of DIY stuff around the house.  I'd like to stain the oak cabinet for the 60P a nice weathered grey.  I'm hoping that things turn out as I've never stained anything before and I don't want to mess it up as 1" q/s white oak isn't cheap.    I should probably start taking some pictures and post up a journal of the 60p and stand here.  There are some really skilled aquascapers on this forum - it seems like a great place to pick up some ideas and techniques.

Oh that Kei stone you have in your 90cm is awesome.  I grabbed some a while back from Angel Fins - is that where you got yours?


----------



## Doubu (5 Dec 2016)

Digitalfiend said:


> I really like that custom 90cm tank of yours.  Whoever built it did a nice job as it looks pretty clean and the dimensions are sweet!  My first aquarium was a custom starfire tank that I never actually used due to starting a family; the dimensions are similar to the Mr. Aqua 20 long, just a bit taller and deeper.  It was made by a company in Orangeville and, unfortunately, the caulking isn't the cleanest job but at the time I didn't know any better and had never seen an ADA tank.  It's nice but sadly it is still sitting in my basement.  My wife is trying to get me to sell it but I've always wanted to do a low-tech/low-maintenance riparium, which it'd probably be perfect for.
> 
> Woodworking is my other hobby as I'm a big fan of DIY stuff around the house.  I'd like to stain the oak cabinet for the 60P a nice weathered grey.  I'm hoping that things turn out as I've never stained anything before and I don't want to mess it up as 1" q/s white oak isn't cheap.    I should probably start taking some pictures and post up a journal of the 60p and stand here.  There are some really skilled aquascapers on this forum - it seems like a great place to pick up some ideas and techniques.
> 
> Oh that Kei stone you have in your 90cm is awesome.  I grabbed some a while back from Angel Fins - is that where you got yours?



Oh wow - I just realized that you're in Canada too (feel free to add me on Facebook, Dou Mok)! If you're ever in Vancouver we should totally get together for a coffee/chat and you can come over/take a look at my tanks if you want.

RE: Kei Stones - I did get them from AngelFins - and I think I cleaned them out haha. I think soon enough you're going to set up that tank - I actually wish I could've went larger (I feel like I say this a lot lol)... A riparium is a great idea - but it's not easy to find information online as to what grows super well emersed (with roots underwater) - maybe I'm not looking hard enough... But If you have the space, you should definitely keep it and add it as part of one huge stand x). It seems like you're pretty handy so I'm sure it's going to look beautiful - and yes you should definitely start a journal/take some photos. If you ask, people are always willing to share here (one of the best aspects of UKAPs). I'm always lurking on the way to work and picking up ideas/techniques as well haha.

And finally... an updated photo of the 60P after another rescape...

Thoughts: It looks really messy right now - and to be honest I'm not that happy with it... but I'm more happy with it than I was before. This is with some plants freshly planted (no chance for any new growth). The prior scape was a bit too close to the front wall of the tank and I just didn't feel like it looked quite right. I have a feeling it will look a lot better once everything grows in (especially the top right area, and looking at it again - I think I need to open up the right middle where the wood kind of intersects) - it's kind of like when you have a really bad haircut but after a few months it looks good again - type of feeling haha. Things will be moved around for sure until I'm completely happy.

Edit// Adjusted photo for overexposure...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 Dec 2016)

Are nympheas temporary there?


----------



## Doubu (5 Dec 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Are nympheas temporary there?



You mean the tiger lotus right? Sorry I'm not sure about the name. But no... I'm actually hoping it grows super tall and acts as cover and also like underwater vines that the fish can swim in between. I actually turned up the light intensity so now I have to monitor plant growth/algae to make sure I don't cause a huge imbalance.

The goal is to create a very wild like jungle that the fish feel completely safe in yet still look somewhat aquascaped lol.


----------



## alto (6 Dec 2016)

I like the rescape a lot
- what did you do with the _vaillanti_ while moving tanks & rescaping etc?


----------



## Doubu (6 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> I like the rescape a lot
> - what did you do with the _vaillanti_ while moving tanks & rescaping etc?



I kinda just did it without caring what they did - but be careful if you have equipment right up close to the walls of the tank as one of my vallantis got spooked and disappeared for a while... only for me to find it stuck between the wall and the prefilter =[... Saved it just in time (it was the female). I noticed without her around, all the males were fighting each other a lot more.


----------



## Doubu (8 Dec 2016)

Finally able to set up my 45P that's been shut down for quite some time as I built my custom stand. I've gotten a lot of new plants that I've never worked with before and testing some new theories about low-tech carpeting and plant growth (this means no CO2, no liquid carbon) - just the use of lights and nutrients. The idea is that I have excess light which will be blocked/used up by the bolbitis in the areas that I don't want it to (while providing plenty for areas which do need it) and adding adequate fertilizers (while limiting algae to the maximum possible). It will be interesting to see how everything grows in - what melts, what doesn't - and if I can actually get a lush DHG carpet without CO2. Once cycled, I'm planning to stock with tangerine tiger shrimp and some sort of peaceful fish that won't eat the babies x).


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Dec 2016)

Very interesting colors in your last tank. What kind of light unit you're using?


----------



## Doubu (8 Dec 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very interesting colors in your last tank. What kind of light unit you're using?



The chihiros light - but am trying to save up for some ADA AquaSkys to see the differences!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Dec 2016)

I think next year it will be interesting to try rgb lights, e.g. twinstar. Also chihiros announced their own rgb model.


----------



## imak (13 Dec 2016)

The rgb lights that I've saw make everything look a bit like plastic,  although,  I like the improvement in red plants.


----------



## Doubu (15 Dec 2016)

imak said:


> The rgb lights that I've saw make everything look a bit like plastic,  although,  I like the improvement in red plants.



Ahhh - that's good to know. I haven't done much research into the differences yet but... seeing the photos it definitely looks promising (esp. the ones on Twinstar's FB page).


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Dec 2016)

Wow, nice scapes and great set up all round...definitely taking to the next level


----------



## CooKieS (15 Dec 2016)

nice scape! good luck...I hope that you have dimmed the chihiros, beause without any liquid carbon or pressurised co2, you'll get some nice algae growth with that light


----------



## Doubu (16 Dec 2016)

CooKieS said:


> nice scape! good luck...I hope that you have dimmed the chihiros, beause without any liquid carbon or pressurised co2, you'll get some nice algae growth with that light



Yes it's dimmed for sure haha. Still finding the right balance but essentially I have a ton of melt =[. A friend of mine at a LFS was just telling me about the different reasons for melting - one of which might be extreme temperatures on either end shocking the plants at the cellular level. The latest plants re-routed to an area that was VERY cold before arriving in my tank... which may have contributed to the melt. I will try acclimating it in cold water for a longer time before planting in the future.


----------



## Doubu (12 Jan 2017)

Rescaped the 45P a bit - I wasn't very happy with my first attempt but I think I'm slowly getting it to where I want it to be. I think my hard work to add a stone to the left side has been completely smothered by the plants... Some plant re-arrangement may be in order after I sit on this a bit more. I had a lot of plant melt too - but everything appears to be rebounding quite well! It's just a matter of time now (and lots of patience, especially without the use of liquid or pressurized CO2). It's also ready for shrimp - planning to keep Golden Bees, Black King Kongs and Blue Bolts =).


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jan 2017)

Love the simplicity. It'd be perfect if you used same rock and same colour


----------



## Doubu (12 Jan 2017)

AnhBui said:


> Love the simplicity. It'd be perfect if you used same rock and same colour



It's actually all Kei stone... LOL the lighter pieces were the smallest ones I got that fit in the front without having to smash other pieces


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Jan 2017)

Deceptively simple, and very effective...liking it a lot


----------



## Doubu (13 Jan 2017)

Thanks Tim =). So I was on a roll yesterday and decided to carry my momentum to today. Spent 3 more hours and finally am satisfied with it. 5 tries to get it to where it's at now (2 undocumented) - so pretty much the lesson is don't be afraid to make changes and get your hands wet!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Jan 2017)

I think you've nailed it now. Good job.


----------



## Doubu (19 Jan 2017)

Custom 75W x 36H x 40D (28G/108L) - Last and final large tank until I save up enough to move to a larger place or... work on someone else's tank =). Feedback is always welcome - and things are bound to move a bit as always.


----------



## Digitalfiend (19 Jan 2017)

Oooh will be fun to see how that ends up.  What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Doubu (19 Jan 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> Oooh will be fun to see how that ends up.  What kind of wood is that?



Manzanita wood =D... was lucky to be able to bring it back from the US to Canada without any hassle haha.


----------



## Doubu (27 Jan 2017)

Update on MiniM: I started with 10 wild CBS and now I have at least 60+ including all the tiny babies after about 4 months 

=)! It's definitely a nice change as I had lost many shrimp in the past (and almost gave up too). Since I'm not using CO2, it is a breeze to maintain (maybe 10% WC every week with aged water soaked in almond leaves and top offs here and there) and it has minimal algae.


----------



## alto (28 Jan 2017)

What's the rock in the new tank?

Awesome wood


----------



## Doubu (4 Feb 2017)

alto said:


> What's the rock in the new tank?
> 
> Awesome wood



Apologies for the delayed reply Alto - those are ADA Yamaya stones. And thank you - I love the wood too (getting poked at by friends for spending so much on it haha). Been bedridden with the flu and catching up on a lot of work...

Brio35 Update: Friends have asked me how I'm liking the setup - so far, it's only okay - I still find the vertical specs difficult to work with while maintaining it's original look (while trying to stop the side effects of additional ambient light from the living room). I have managed to control most of the algae, and it's slowly filling in! I did not dose for quite some time and kind of let the algae run its course (then manually removed everything) - which seemed to do the trick. The right side I played with again, and the wabi-kusa style is slowly filling out (REAL slow). No close-up photos yet and I find the wabi-kusa side growth to be oddly slow (perhaps not strong enough light?).

I also removed one of the original lights on the left side and replaced with a weaker one. It was too strong and causing way too many algae issues. There is an original white bulb on each side along with a weaker bulb to pair. But I may have to buy another original bulb to go onto the wabikusa side to give it a kickstart.


----------



## chrism (4 Feb 2017)

[/QUOTE]

That is one nice display!  Great work!  I love everything about it, really smart.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (4 Feb 2017)

Thanks Chris. There were many months where I regretted buying this setup LOL... especially putting it in the living room with all the light from outside.


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Feb 2017)

Very nice hardscape, what are your plans for planting?


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2017)

Doubu said:


> those are ADA Yamaya stones.


they look more like main stones than the typical Yamaya stone - really like this stone but find the lack of bigger pieces frustrating



Doubu said:


> I love the wood too (getting poked at by friends for spending so much on it haha).


 just did the same- presently think it's the Best Wood Ever  - more importantly the fish seem to like it

well done on the shrimp


----------



## Doubu (4 Feb 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice hardscape, what are your plans for planting?



The vision I have in mind is a open clearing/field flowing into a forest - background with fern-like plants (if possible, so hard to find and whats available is mega expensive), windelov java fern, anubias petites, crypt balansae, misc. plants with smaller leaf structure (perhaps hydrocotyl triparita) and foreground with DHG Mini, Lilaeopsis maruitana and different types of marsilea (this grows like a weed so I am debating using it...). I already planted a lot of it and am thinking about removing it.. or going from a DHG carpet to marsilea from left to right....



alto said:


> they look more like main stones than the typical Yamaya stone - really like this stone but find the lack of bigger pieces frustrating



Yes me too - so I used slopes to help build the illusion =D.


----------



## Doubu (8 Feb 2017)

Do!Aqua Cube Update: Everything is growing in, falling over and it's looking like how I imagined it to be! It's pretty easy to maintain (20-30% WC once a week, top offs as necessary and 2-3 pumps of fertilizer each time, along with shrimp additives). Only issue is that although my CRS/CBS are breeding, my baby survival rate isn't high like my wild CBS tank (growing past 3-4mm). Perhaps the tank just needs more time to establish... or maybe I need to feed more baby food. Hopefully the new babies that just hatched make it to adolescent stage...


----------



## Doubu (12 Feb 2017)

Biweekly maintenance before lights and CO2 came on - 50% WC and trimmed where necessary. Main learning point so far: better to trim a bit everyday than to trim all in one go (destroyed my left side carpet...). Also trying to figure out how to get a nice beautiful rotala bush (just freshly trimmed it, and replanted some stems). I also had GDA issues which have been toned back after I started dosing every day. Started dosing Nitrogen (which I haven't been for a long time due to my perception that it causes BBA, which MIGHT not be true haha) to test whether this is why my rotala isn't growing crazy.


----------



## Daveslaney (12 Feb 2017)

Very nice


----------



## CooKieS (12 Feb 2017)

Awesome landscape , I like the plant sélection!


----------



## alex08 (12 Feb 2017)

So, so nice!


----------



## zgmarkozg (13 Feb 2017)

all the tanks looks great!


----------



## Doubu (17 Feb 2017)

75CM Beginning: The feeling and idea that I'm trying to create is that of the edge of a forest and the emergence of an open clearing. It's been freshly planted - with lots of plants originally grown emersed (so I'm expecting some melt... but hopefully not too much). There are also some background plants that you can't see - in a few months hopefully they grow up and fill out to give more of a "covered" feel. Of course... I am bound to change my mind a bit and move things around (along with adding or removing plants), typical me x).


----------



## CooKieS (17 Feb 2017)

Stone placement can be better overall, especially in the front right.

Otherwise nice start, I really like the woods!


----------



## Doubu (17 Feb 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Stone placement can be better overall, especially in the front right.
> 
> Otherwise nice start, I really like the woods!



Thanks for the feedback. I think I'm gonna remove the majority of the stones there actually, it's a bit too much everywhere after sitting on it. And going to move a couple pieces of wood too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (18 Feb 2017)

75CM Adjustments - 4 hours later... I think I'm happy for now, may tweak a couple things here and there but I feel that it looks much more natural. I was hesitant to go all in but with a little nudge, I ended up snapping a lot of branches (thanks to a friend for providing feedback)... There's also actually a bunch of crypt balansae planted in the very far back - which I am envisioning to fill the top section and take up space/provide more cover. Still looking for the elusive ferns.


----------



## Doubu (22 Feb 2017)

I made more changes to the 75cm... but no photo yet. Buying a boom light to see if the photo comes out better.. 

In the mean time, updates to the 45P:
- Added Taiwan Bee Shrimps. I noticed as I was acclimating them they started to scurry like they were trying to escape, I tested the water and there was 0.25ppm ammonia - so I put them into a net and placed them into my Do!Aqua cube to hold. Its parameters were set for CRS/CBS so I wasn't too worried.
- I'm not sure where the ammonia came from, as my bucket of aged water also had some readings... but my paranoia in making sure they were okay helped me introduce them successfully. After doing a full 90% WC + remineralization + 8 hours later, ammonia levels were 0 and in they went to their new home. Hard to count but I don't think I had too many casualties.
- I also added an AC20 to the tank. The Eheim 150 that's currently running with it was also running for 3 months or so, so seeing the ammonia was a bit shocking. I read that using prime can also affect this reading, for now I am just being extra careful
- My foreground plants aren't doing as well as I thought they would, so I am now considering what I should do. I'm thinking that I may add more sand and add anubias petites up front. I am hesitant to make too many changes as I want to make sure its new inhabitants are as happy as can be.


----------



## CooKieS (22 Feb 2017)

Awesome photography skills! What´s your gear please?


----------



## Doubu (22 Feb 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Awesome photography skills! What´s your gear please?



Nikon D3200 with standard kit lens (18-55mm)... =D. My background is in graphic design so I know how to add detail back in, fix colours, etc. but no matter what I am still having trouble editing the photo to what I actually see in real life. This is probably because I don't have adequate lighting which I'm trying to fix... The other issue is that the lens causes distortion in the glass shape itself (like turns a square into a convex square) - so I actually warp it back into a square shape (along with fixing skewing, etc.). For the photos of fish and shrimp, I'm usually using a 35mm lens. I don't really know much about cameras themselves, only what I use now (and what my spouse teaches me haha).


----------



## Doubu (2 Mar 2017)

I was fortunate enough to get budget at my workplace to maintain a tank for my coworkers =)! Here it is after a couple months, everything still growing in and at a good pace as it's low-tech, no CO2. Supplemented with a lot of my own materials. I wish we had access to more materials in Canada but I couldn't find any flat mini river pebbles (the Dennerle Yukon stone!). Those would've added the exact feeling I wanted (along with adding much needed detail to the foreground). I also couldn't find any larger round grains of "sand", like the other ADA sands (Mekong?) which would've also added more dimension/variety. Checked their website and it's no longer listed though 

. But this year, I am definitely going to be doing tons of exploring! Hopefully I can find stuff locally.


----------



## Darrel_B (3 Mar 2017)

Fantastic tanks! I'm running a similar light setup as your 60p with a Chihiros A-Series A601. At what setting is your dimmer at? I started off with 4 from the lowest setting then increased to 5, but started to get BBA and hair algae so I brought it back down. I'm trying to dial-in the correct light settings for my tank.


----------



## Doubu (3 Mar 2017)

Darrel_B said:


> Fantastic tanks! I'm running a similar light setup as your 60p with a Chihiros A-Series A601. At what setting is your dimmer at? I started off with 4 from the lowest setting then increased to 5, but started to get BBA and hair algae so I brought it back down. I'm trying to dial-in the correct light settings for my tank.



Thanks! My light is set to the second highest setting available. What helps is propping the light further up... but from my experience - only hair algae can be attributed to too much lighting. BBA is usually an imbalance of nutrients of some sort. Have no idea which.. sorry lol =(


----------



## Darrel_B (3 Mar 2017)

Doubu said:


> Thanks! My light is set to the second highest setting available. What helps is propping the light further up... but from my experience - only hair algae can be attributed to too much lighting. BBA is usually an imbalance of nutrients of some sort. Have no idea which.. sorry lol =(


No worries! The algae problems subsided when I dimmed the light. I'm getting lots of pearling even at this light level, so that means I should be good. The Chihiros LED is seriously bright! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Doubu (11 Mar 2017)

75CM Update:
- I re-adjusted things again (actually, multiple times over several weeks, this is like my 7th attempt). It just didn't look balanced. I moved the wood to the back to open up the space (as I was feeling a bit cramped). I also re-balanced a lot of it (was feeling way too in my face) along with snapping even more pieces (cried harder with each snap)
- I also went on a nature trail with my spouse and dog (inspired by Tom Barr), found quite a few interesting plants and have inserted them into the tank to see if they could grow/adapt to being immersed in slightly warmer water. I forgot my SD card for my camera so I was unable to snap photos =(. No idea what their names are.
- It is tempting to take it apart and try again (as I get better with each try) but I have a feeling I am just being impatient. Although it may look sparse now, if I let it grow out to what my mind envisions, it may turn out to be exactly what I want it to be.
- I switched to a 35mm lens, which seems to have made a huge difference in photo quality. I didn't even use a tripod and it is much clearer than my kit lens (and with less photoshop)... meaning that I am now slowly saving for the Nikkor 16-22mm. Thanks again for the guidance Ray Wong.


----------



## tim (11 Mar 2017)

The readjustment's have improved the depth of the scape greatly, this will be improved more when the plants behind the wood on the left grow out more, it's a stunning scape Dou imo, worthy of an entry to iaplc this year, do you plan to enter ? Photography is really good mate.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Mar 2017)

I really love the left side of the tank, well done!

IMO the two little branches in the middle that are like hands trying to shake are not natural looking, you may wanna try to add little branches but on the bottom of the tank?

Great photography btw, keep up!


----------



## Doubu (11 Mar 2017)

tim said:


> The readjustment's have improved the depth of the scape greatly, this will be improved more when the plants behind the wood on the left grow out more, it's a stunning scape Dou imo, worthy of an entry to iaplc this year, do you plan to enter ? Photography is really good mate.



Thanks Tim. I was considering it but it might not grow out in time... In which case I will stick with my original plan of entering my 90cm. The use of a different lens definitely helped! 



CooKieS said:


> I really love the left side of the tank, well done!
> 
> IMO the two little branches in the middle that are like hands trying to shake are not natural looking, you may wanna try to add little branches but on the bottom of the tank?
> 
> Great photography btw, keep up!



I agree with you - I think I may end up lowering one of the pieces by an inch. Thank you for all the feedback, it really helps... need to give you more credit!


----------



## Doubu (27 Apr 2017)

Sorry guys it's been a while - a lot has happened and I've been neglecting my forum activity for quite some time - along with visiting Japan! Seeing Takashi Amano's aquariums in person was just absolutely amazing... I realize in the photo below I should've stood to the left... but for some reason I stood right smack in the middle lol =(... If you're interested in seeing my Japan photos - feel free to go to my personal Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/a.doubu) - I have a full tank shot of the NAs at Sumida Aquarium (no photos allowed at the ADA NA Gallery). I think my photos are set to public so as long as you have an account you can see it. 





I also redid my 75cm tank MANY times... too many times to count... and I have Taiwan Bee shrimp babies! Photo follow ups to come soon...


----------



## Jack Reilly (27 Apr 2017)

Doubu said:


> Sorry guys it's been a while - a lot has happened and I've been neglecting my forum activity for quite some time - along with visiting Japan! Seeing Takashi Amano's aquariums in person was just absolutely amazing... I realize in the photo below I should've stood to the left... but for some reason I stood right smack in the middle lol =(...
> ...



I stood in the middle too.

I'm jealous you got to go to Niigata, it was just too awkward for me. Only being open on Sunday and being in the middle of nowhere made it hard.


Did you buy any tank equipment in Japan ?


----------



## Doubu (28 Apr 2017)

Jack Reilly said:


> I stood in the middle too.
> 
> I'm jealous you got to go to Niigata, it was just too awkward for me. Only being open on Sunday and being in the middle of nowhere made it hard.
> 
> Did you buy any tank equipment in Japan ?



LOL what's wrong with us?! Yeah it was not easy... we went from Kyoto -> Tokyo -> Niigata -> Bus -> Walk 40 mins... it was exhausting but completely worth it. You should've definitely gone... well too late now... x) Next time though! I didn't end up buying anything as everything was basically priced the same. I wish I could've brought back plants/wood though =(... I was looking for a SuperJet Filter but I didnt end up in any shops (could only drag my GF to so many places haha).


----------



## Jack Reilly (28 Apr 2017)

Doubu said:


> LOL what's wrong with us?! Yeah it was not easy... we went from Kyoto -> Tokyo -> Niigata -> Bus -> Walk 40 mins... it was exhausting but completely worth it. You should've definitely gone... well too late now... x) Next time though! I didn't end up buying anything as everything was basically priced the same. I wish I could've brought back plants/wood though =(... I was looking for a SuperJet Filter but I didnt end up in any shops (could only drag my GF to so many places haha).



I'm surprised you found prices to be similar to Canada. Prices were much cheaper compared to Australia. For example the ADA diffuser I bought there was $60 and it's $85 in Australia. Did you check out Aqua Forest shop near skytree ?


----------



## Doubu (1 May 2017)

Jack Reilly said:


> I'm surprised you found prices to be similar to Canada. Prices were much cheaper compared to Australia. For example the ADA diffuser I bought there was $60 and it's $85 in Australia. Did you check out Aqua Forest shop near skytree ?



Canadian dollar is super weak =(.... Yes we did go there but the one in Shinjuku was larger. Actually the really nice aquarium shops (Aqua Tailors) and another place (can't remember the name) was in Osaka but I already dragged Vivian to many places... so we didn't visit those. I am still on the hunt for an ADA SOLAR MINI M light...


----------



## Doubu (14 May 2017)

One of very many updates to come. My 75cm tank is going to be my first IAPLC entry this year - I have put together a collage of some of all the changes I've done to it (with very many omissions). My method has been kind of backwards - many people set up the hardscape first and then adjust planting... but for me, I've continually kicked up mud to get the right look and feel. The main learning point for me was that being able to use all levels of the tank really distinguishes between a tank I like and a tank I REALLY like. This tank was more like a hardscape explorative adventure - whereas my 90cm was like a plant growing explorative experience. I have adjusted this tank 2 more times since these photos, and am now waiting for the rest of the changes to settle in/grow. You can kind of see how and where I changed my mind - with the very last photo being from when I came back from Japan (after my realization about using all levels of the tank). These last few steps I've made is a huge difference.... a huge huge difference. I would really love to share but I want to keep it as a bit of a surprise!


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 May 2017)

The final image looks great. Taken in sequence it looks like a time-lapse over a several years.


----------



## Doubu (14 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> The final image looks great. Taken in sequence it looks like a time-lapse over a several years.



Thanks Tim... when I was making changes it felt like years LOL. I think I spent at least 3-4 hours every other day moving things around for the last 2-3 months or so.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 May 2017)

A sure sign of a perfectionist...it was all time well spent


----------



## Eduard18 (14 May 2017)

Great journey 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (26 Jun 2017)

A lot has changed on the tank at work - with the most obvious being the removal of a large portion of moss on the spider wood branches. This was primarily due to a mishap - a 12 day long 24/7 light period type. I should've taken a photo of what happened, but was really discouraged and did not even want to document it. After 3-4 weeks of manual algae removal (including affected plants) & re-balancing - it's finally clean and balanced again! Some learning points for those interested:
- Brown diatom/slime can be directly attributed to too much light + nutrients. I always had a feeling it was because of this and finally got to (involuntarily) prove/test it.
- Hygro Pinnitifida can grow without being planted... but died off completely once there was too much light. It was actually doing super well =(...
- Regardless of how often people say that they don't do water changes, I found that more frequent water changes definitely make a huge difference in tank cleanliness. In other words, keep up with your water changes!
- My experience with rasbora has always lead me to think they are extremely shy, however in this tank they are ALWAYS swarming the top when someone comes close by (presumably for food). Fish that get used to the shadows don't freak out so much and seem to enjoy a human presence.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2017)

Lovely, very nice indeed!......


----------



## Digitalfiend (26 Jun 2017)

Doubu said:


> A lot has changed on the tank at work - ...



Lovely tank.  What is the dark green fern/cedar looking type plant in the background / upper left quadrant (by the black intake)?


----------



## Doubu (26 Jun 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> Lovely tank.  What is the dark green fern/cedar looking type plant in the background / upper left quadrant (by the black intake)?



That's Bolbitis Heundelotti (can't spell) - and that's a heater haha! It's my favourite plant - uses up a ton of space, blocks a ton of light and very fern-like.


----------



## Digitalfiend (26 Jun 2017)

Doubu said:


> That's Bolbitis Heundelotti (can't spell) - and that's a heater haha! It's my favourite plant - uses up a ton of space, blocks a ton of light and very fern-like.



Really...wow!  The leaf structure doesn't quite look like what I've seen in pictures (yours looks nicer).  I love the deep green to it.  How big does it get and is it trimming friendly (i.e. doesn't look messed up or not grow back properly if you trim it)?  I feel like my new 60p setup needs something else and really like the look of that plant. It'd probably be mixed in between some microsorum pteropus "narrow" so wouldn't want it to take over the scape.

...lol @ the heater.  Don't know why my brain saw it as an intake.  oops


----------



## Doubu (26 Jun 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> Really...wow!  The leaf structure doesn't quite look like what I've seen in pictures (yours looks nicer).  I love the deep green to it.  How big does it get and is it trimming friendly (i.e. doesn't look messed up or not grow back properly if you trim it)?  I feel like my new 60p setup needs something else and really like the look of that plant. It'd probably be mixed in between some microsorum pteropus "narrow" so wouldn't want it to take over the scape.
> 
> ...lol @ the heater.  Don't know why my brain saw it as an intake.  oops



They're super easy to maintain, and it kinda grows drooping downwards. If you have strong lighting it stays a little smaller but with weaker lighting it reaches for the top and grows larger. It grows back nicely but if I were to trim I'd try to cut as low as possible or you'll end up with like short stalks here and there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (27 Jun 2017)

Bolbitis H. are awesome ferns but grows very slowly, it loves PO4, medium lightning, co2.


----------



## Doubu (3 Jul 2017)

Updated photo of my 60P now in the living room - still working on how to make this look more natural. This is a tank that I am expecting to run for at least 2 years. I definitely want to add shrimp, but not sure what type yet... Anyone have suggestions on a colour that would complement and look natural in this tank? Either Jade Green or Wild Type Neocaridina I am thinking. Am considering adding about 12-18 pygmy cories to add some life to the bottom area of the tank... but not sure if its too much. There's about 50-60 3-spot/sparrow rasbora in there right now, 7 otocats and about 6-7 pygmy cories I think. Feedback always welcome!


----------



## CooKieS (3 Jul 2017)

Nice tank, I think that some small patches of mini pellia (riccardia) on that big front Wood would look more natural.


----------



## Doubu (3 Jul 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Nice tank, I think that some small patches of mini pellia (riccardia) on that big front Wood would look more natural.



I actually wanted to give off an edge of the beach feel with this tank... with the wood being bleached of life by the sun (so no plants are growing on it). I do think I need to figure out a way to make it more "aged" looking though.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (3 Jul 2017)

Looks good, lovely bit of wood! If you can perhaps shift the wood another inch to the left, almost looks to centred to my eye. You are stocking a fair few tiny fish in the 60p, what kind of filter do you run?


----------



## Doubu (11 Jul 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looks good, lovely bit of wood! If you can perhaps shift the wood another inch to the left, almost looks to centred to my eye. You are stocking a fair few tiny fish in the 60p, what kind of filter do you run?


Noted! I'll try and see if that works for me or not. I'm running an Eheim 250 Classic (or 2215?)

Also... I had a visit from @Dan Crawford today! Thank you for taking time out of your vacation to come and share some of your experiences. Most importantly... thank you for the UKAPS towel hahah! Photo taken on top of the tank I am preparing for IAPLC 2018 =).


----------



## Doubu (8 Aug 2017)

I can finally share this! Rank 142 out of 2056 in this year's ADA IAPLC contest.


----------



## Maarten (8 Aug 2017)

Very beautiful! Shows me I have a long way to go


----------



## Doubu (8 Aug 2017)

Maarten said:


> Very beautiful! Shows me I have a long way to go



We are all walking down the same path =)!


----------



## alto (8 Aug 2017)

Outstanding


----------



## akwarybka (8 Aug 2017)

Wow, what a tank! Amazing!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ir0nma1den (9 Aug 2017)

That look so much larger than a 60p!


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Aug 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Aug 2017)

If this is 60p I suppose you lowered the water level for photo? Very good work, very cool photo.


----------



## CooKieS (9 Aug 2017)

This is the 90P isn't it?


----------



## Doubu (9 Aug 2017)

ir0nma1den said:


> That look so much larger than a 60p!





Alexander Belchenko said:


> If this is 60p I suppose you lowered the water level for photo? Very good work, very cool photo.





CooKieS said:


> This is the 90P isn't it?



This is a custom 75cm tank (75cm length x 36cm tall x 40cm deep). I upgraded to an 100cm tank this year with the same height and depth for next year's contest =D!


----------



## Doubu (8 Oct 2017)

Just a couple photo updates... 

60P - No CO2 and working out quite well!




45P - Helped my friend set up his tank and teaching him at the same time.
View attachment oAi5YP7.jpg

MiniM - Still deciding what to add in.


----------



## Doubu (26 Dec 2017)

I've been.. trying to clean up and make the whole den and whatnot more aesthetically pleasing so I haven't been keeping up much with various things. Lots of tanks in disarray, and tons of moving things around (stressssss). I already flooded my IAPLC 2018 tank (100x36x40) and am dying to share photos and progress as it has taken me almost 7 months to get to this point. For some people it comes quick... for me, it takes time. I learned from last year and did not flood early (saved me a lot of headache haha). Basically, I realized that I needed to commit further (and drove about 3-4 hours across the Canada/USA border to get more hardscape to do it). No excuses! It's great to see so many new scapes/tanks/journals (on UKAPS) - really inspiring and makes me want to work on my tanks as well. This hobby seems like it definitely is growing (albeit a bit slow here in Canada) - but I'm meeting more and more people who are into it and curious! Anyway... I have some other stuff to share:

60P Update - From day light to LED (.GIF image)
- Tangerine tigers are flourishing! I added some aura blue tigers as well and they are still alive. Hopefully they will throw some mixed green-ish coloured babies in a few months.
- I have some big fat otocats in here - just like the ones I saw at Sumida aquarium =D! This is by far my most successful tank.
- Water changes once a week (30% or so)
- Algae present on the glass walls here and there that I scrape off. I noticed that in areas where I neglect (less effort to suck up detritus) more algae forms. Suggestion: always try to suck up as much detritus as possible during water changes.
- Photo taken with a Pixel 2 phone. Holy smokes does it take nice shots with minimal effort!





60P Work Tank Update:
- Mish mash of leftovers and whatnot from various friends and my own tanks
- BBA is officially DEAD in 6 weeks...AND green string algae destroyed from moss =). How..?
- Rescaped, sucked out as much detritus as possible (80% WC), removed all dying leaves from plants, added a couple new plants to increase plant mass.
- Water change every 3 days (50-60%) thereafter paying special attention to getting rid of detritus and any dead plant matter.
- Remineralize water each time, bringing TDS to 150-200.
- No additional dosing of macro or micro ferts (only water mineralization as per above)
- Reduce feeding to once every 2-3 days.
- Suck out the layers of dying BBA that have fallen off.
- At week 5 I spot dosed Excel everywhere I saw BBA (probably used around ~10 mL)
- Maintain water changes and reduced feeding regime =).
- If I had CO2, this process probably would've been much quicker.


----------



## Digitalfiend (26 Dec 2017)

Nice work and pics, though the GIF seems really grainy.  I really like your office tank - nice mishmash of plants.

I'm fighting BBA in my 60p right now that was likely introduced through a pot of bolbitis that I got from my local fish store.  I didn't see any on there and I washed the plant thoroughly, but you know how it goes.

So did you do anything special to kill the BBA?  I've tried spot treatments of hydrogen peroxide and excel, which seems to temporarily stun the stuff, but unless I mechanically remove it, which can be hard to do with lilaeopsis brasiliensis, it always comes back a week or so later.  Very frustrating stuff to get rid of.  I have an army (probably 100+ now) of cherry shrimp that clean the bottom of my tank, as well as a pig of a panda cory, so I wouldn't say there is much detritus in my tank.  It might be a little overstocked though: 20 ember tetras, 3 harlequin rasboras, 2 ottos, a panda, 5 pygmy cories, and 100+ RCS. 

Any tips on BBA removal would be great (this is a CO2 tank).


----------



## Doubu (26 Dec 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> So did you do anything special to kill the BBA?... Any tips on BBA removal would be great (this is a CO2 tank).



Nothing special - I did exactly as I described haha. Just keep up with your water changes (more is better), remineralize, suck out as much detritus as you can (swirl the bottom of your substrate) & reduce feeding. Spot dose with excel where needed later on (with all the filters and everything off, I just used as much as I wanted to get every bit). This is just my suspicion from dealing with it so many times - but I feel like fish waste build up (even though you can't see it and your water is clear) plays a huge part in BBA... Even in my living room tank with TONS of plants almost everywhere, there is still some BBA here and there when I get lazy with WC (or don't do large enough WCs). I'm sure it's all about the WC and removing things we cannot see or test.


----------



## Digitalfiend (26 Dec 2017)

I find sucking up detritus tricky sometimes because all my RCS come out and try to clean the tube then get sucked up. . I switched to cleaning sand/soil using a 1/4 water line tube, which helps.  But yeah, I think I’ll try doing more water changes;  usually I do a 50% water change once a week.


----------



## Doubu (27 Dec 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> I find sucking up detritus tricky sometimes because all my RCS come out and try to clean the tube then get sucked up. . I switched to cleaning sand/soil using a 1/4 water line tube, which helps.  But yeah, I think I’ll try doing more water changes;  usually I do a 50% water change once a week.



Haha well you gotta do what you gotta do! No BBA in the tank since I made the original post above which was like 3-4 weeks ago on my FB page.


----------



## Digitalfiend (27 Dec 2017)

Cool, going to give it a try: more water changes, better spot treatment.  I might have to relocate some of those RCS...they are really getting out of hand lol.  I'd put some in my betta tank (Mini M) but he'd probably eat himself to death (plus I'd feel back for the shrimp hehe.)


----------



## Doubu (29 Dec 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> Cool, going to give it a try: more water changes, better spot treatment.  I might have to relocate some of those RCS...they are really getting out of hand lol.  I'd put some in my betta tank (Mini M) but he'd probably eat himself to death (plus I'd feel back for the shrimp hehe.)


You never know - every betta is different. He might completely ignore the RCS haha.


----------



## Digitalfiend (29 Dec 2017)

Doubu said:


> You never know - every betta is different. He might completely ignore the RCS haha.



Oh no, not my guy.  He's one of those "oh don't worry about me mr shrimp ... I'm just coming over to look at you ... NOM NOM NOM".   He's eaten about 20 shrimp in the past 2 months lol.  I just keep telling myself it's mental enrichment for him to hunt them down.  Most of the time they get away, but if I put too many in it'll be carnage hehe.  

My betta is not as bad as the one my mom bought; her betta bites the heads off her shrimp and leaves them lined up (seriously) at the front of the tank.


----------



## Doubu (2 Jan 2018)

Digitalfiend said:


> Oh no, not my guy.  He's one of those "oh don't worry about me mr shrimp ... I'm just coming over to look at you ... NOM NOM NOM".   He's eaten about 20 shrimp in the past 2 months lol.  I just keep telling myself it's mental enrichment for him to hunt them down.  Most of the time they get away, but if I put too many in it'll be carnage hehe.
> 
> My betta is not as bad as the one my mom bought; her betta bites the heads off her shrimp and leaves them lined up (seriously) at the front of the tank.



What lucky bettas haha! Lots of stimulation =).


----------



## Doubu (2 Jan 2018)

And... Here is my highlight of 2017! A .GIF of the process for my 75cm this year.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Jan 2018)

20 tanks in one!


----------



## Doubu (4 Jan 2018)

It was definitely a challenge at first haha. Onto more challenges: two things that I want to accomplish this year - making videos to share and getting on that IAPLC projector! Approaching this with a newcomer's mindset - that means trying over and over again until I get better and better. Step 1: Create video & add music... Next step: Create video, add music & add voice over. Oh right, the video - my taiwan bee colony has rebounded (have over 40 again + new tiny babies)! Life is great again haha (shrimpers definitely know how I feel here).


----------

